# New Puppy Update...



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

sooooo....i just got back from LAX. what happened was that we agreed to meet and i would give her a money order or bank check and i could pick up the dog. there were several things that made me uneasy. 

i kept asking my fiancee all night, "how could it be cost-effective for her to fly out her puppies and then fly back home. well we decided we had no choice but to ask her. last night i was having horrible cold feet. i would want him for a second and then my conscience would catch up with my heart and tell me that its not meant to be. 

my situation is that i have two wonderful dogs right now who have developed a bond that is growing everyday. the joy of seeing these two interact is really unbelievable. so i wasn't sure if bringing another puppy in the household would effect their bond in a negative way. 

okay so on with my long stinkin' post. i didn't get the dog. i met her at LAX. took the advice you guys gave me to not take my check with me and met up with her. she was standing by baggage claim holding the puppy in her arms and i melted when i saw him. HE WAS SOOOO SMALL. i don't think he even weighed a pound. he was to DIE FOR. absolutely gorgeous. he looks like his picture but i would also agree that the picture i posted of him is a really good picture of him (let's say him and his best). anyhow, we talked and she showed me her contract and all her paperwork. she also had a certificate of his pedigree that was really nice. she showed me his health certificate and it said 7 WEEKS. this is when i almost died. he looked really young to me, even younger that tessa when i got her (she was 9 or 10 weeks). the lady did not seem sketchy at all, she was very nice looking and i peeked in her bag and she had a bible in there, always a good sign (i think). anyhow i told her that i would have to go get a check for her and come back and she said that she was boarding her return flight in 45 minutes. well after calling my fiancee a million times, i realized if this decision was so hard for me to make, i shouldn't get him. 

i let her know that i would not be taking him and would possible want him when he was a little older. she didn't seem mad at all! it was nuts! she said she would be flying to oakland next week and she would call me as soon as she got home today to figure out what we could do. 

the bad part: I STILL WANT HIM. the main reason why i couldn't bring myself to taking him home was because he was so fragile and all i could picture was my oh so friendly rottweiler licking his face and him flying across the room! 

if the woman agrees to taking a deposit and keeping him with his mother until 11-12 weeks i would take him in a heart beat. 

so there's my update, let me know what you guys think!

oh and she also had taken pictures of him on the plane, peeping out of his carrier, she said she would email them to me, i will post it for you guys. she also showed me pics of the mom and the rest of the littermates. she was a very calm lady and i feel really bad for doing this to her. 

thanks for all your help. does this puppy still seem to be a bad idea to you guys. even though he has a ceritificate of pedigree and all the other things i mentioned?

thanks again.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

YOU DID THE RIGHT THING.
Any dog can get a certificate of pedigree. It's nothing more than copying the information on the parents. Having that doesn't mean the dogs behind him were quality dog. Nor does it tell you that health testing was done on that dog.
In the ad on puppyfind, she lists the pup as eight weeks old. She said the pup was born 4/13/05, and the picture was taken on 6/7/05. He would be nine weeks old on Monday, if this information is correct.
Don't be fooled by people carrying a Bible in their purse. Remember, some of the mills use the Christian slant to sell their pups. 
I'm just wondering what kind of person this woman is to get on a plane, fly to Los Angeles to sell a pup that is listed for $1000. It just sounds funny to me.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 11 2005, 02:40 PM
> *YOU DID THE RIGHT THING.
> Any dog can get a certificate of pedigree.  It's nothing more than copying the information on the parents.  Having that doesn't mean the dogs behind him were quality dog.  Nor does it tell you that health testing was done on that dog.
> In the ad on puppyfind, she lists the pup as eight weeks old.  She said the pup was born 4/13/05, and the picture was taken on 6/7/05.  He would be nine weeks old on Monday, if this information is correct.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ditto. Those who carry a Bible for everyone to see are the ones you have to be the most wary about. You don't have to show off your beliefs if you have a good conscience. I have a cousin who carries her Bible around, believe me, she is NOT a nice person.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane+Jun 11 2005, 12:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. Those who carry a Bible for everyone to see are the ones you have to be the most wary about. You don't have to show off your beliefs if you have a good conscience. I have a cousin who carries her Bible around, believe me, she is NOT a nice person.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71660
[/B][/QUOTE]

haha...well should i just forget about the pup then? i'm not worried about champion bloodlines. 

LucyLou: i think it is really strange that she would take 8 hours out of her day to fly to los angeles and back and on top of that she wasn't even upset that i didn't take the dog, she thought maybe i'll take him next week or something. a puppymiller wouldn't do that, i'm almost sure she only has a few pups. she also told me she used to buy and resell yorkies. 

she said that she buys a standby ticket to fly here and back? does this make sense? are these tickets under $200 bucks? thanks!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't think I understand. So why is she flying out here? I know some breeders will fly out to deliver a puppy if both plane tickets were paid for my the buyer. It also cost an extra $60 + to bring a puppy on the plane. I am just really confused.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

LucyLou: i think it is really strange that she would take 8 hours out of her day to fly to los angeles and back and on top of that she wasn't even upset that i didn't take the dog, she thought maybe i'll take him next week or something. a puppymiller wouldn't do that, i'm almost sure she only has a few pups. she also told me she used to buy and resell yorkies. 

she said that she buys a standby ticket to fly here and back? does this make sense? are these tickets under $200 bucks? thanks!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71663
[/QUOTE]

She told you what she was: buying and reselling pups--puppybroker!!! Remember the pup you bought from the pet shop? I believe she was a broker also.
True, you may not be interested in buying one with champion lines, but you don't know anything about what you are getting. You have just seen a cute little pup too young to be taken from it's mom and siblings. 
I guess my question is why does this woman have to go to this length to sell her pups? If they are that good, people should be coming to her to get them. Her town is located in an area where she should have plenty of sells.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Jun 11 2005, 04:36 PM
> *she also told me she used to buy and resell yorkies.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71663*


[/QUOTE]

If she used to buy and resell Yorkies she was a broker. ..... I'm not sure why she would volunteer that information.... It certainly would not impress me... quite the opposite.

Gosh, If it were me, I would forget all this..... put the money in the bank to help pay for upkeep of the two dogs you have. I'd then forget about getting a puppy for at least three years and would just enjoy the precious babies I already have. Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 11 2005, 05:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she used to buy and resell Yorkies she was a broker. ..... I'm not sure why she would volunteer that information.... It certainly would not impress me... quite the opposite.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71671
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was wondering about that too...I just wasn't sure if puppy broker was the right term to use.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 11 2005, 02:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she used to buy and resell Yorkies she was a broker. ..... I'm not sure why she would volunteer that information.... It certainly would not impress me... quite the opposite.

Gosh, If it were me, I would forget all this..... put the money in the bank to help pay for upkeep of the two dogs you have. I'd then forget about getting a puppy for at least three years and would just enjoy the precious babies I already have. Just my 2 cents!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71671
[/B][/QUOTE]

my plans exactly!!!! thanks for all your help! the puppy's face just won me over but you all are right. no more pups for a few years....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa+Jun 11 2005, 06:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

my plans exactly!!!! thanks for all your help! the puppy's face just won me over but you all are right. no more pups for a few years....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71689
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good for you!!! One more little bit of advice, if I may







..... 

I would stay away from those puppy web sites... You're bound to see another precious pup that steals your heart...


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

Good for you!!! One more little bit of advice, if I may







..... 

I would stay away from those puppy web sites... You're bound to see another precious pup that steals your heart...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71690
[/QUOTE]

i know! i really should. its funny because i happened to be looking one day and saw him and it got me in trouble. its not like i was looking for a puppy, you know? 

happy i have you guys to help me out...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Good for you!!! One more little bit of advice, if I may
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know! i really should. its funny because i happened to be looking one day and saw him and it got me in trouble. its not like i was looking for a puppy, you know? 

happy i have you guys to help me out...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71700
[/QUOTE]

If you do decide, in the future that you want a Yorkie, I will refer you to a reputable one I know who is as crazy about her Yorkies as I am about my Maltese. She does show some, but she also has some nice pets. Just don't get in a hurry to get another pup. You have two great ones now, and the third might mess up the mix.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm glad yo made the right decison for you. When you finally get your yorkie you will be so happy and have a lot of time to spend with them as your other to puppies will be a bit older. It will also make the training a lot easier as the yorkie can learn good habit from the older puppies. 

best wishes for the future


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sonshine Acres out in Nebraska touts their Christian faith on their website, but they are one on of the largest puppy mills in the midwest. One of our posters here was taken in by the fact they were religious and her Bella was diagnosed with liver disease when she had her pre spay bloodwork. 

And don't forget the Amish who are notorious puppy millers in Lancaster County.

My guess about the fact that she flew out to show you that puppy was that she had someone else lined up for the puppy if you didn't want him, maybe even a pet shop. If you contact her about buying the puppy, my guess is that it will be a different one than the one you saw.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Just a thought...but....

Isn't it possible that some of these people that are advertising themselves as Christians, aren't doing it to give people a false sense of security, but are doing it to help witness to others? After all, as Christians, that is our job. Maybe they are truly honest people who are just ignorant about the puppy mill business and are trying to make a buck. I am not saying that what they are doing in the puppy mill business is right, but what I am trying to say is that just because they carry a Bible or profess their faith on their websites, are obviously amish, etc...doesn't mean they are necessarily using it as a ploy and are dishonest people. Some, maybe...all, I doubt it.







I don't know that it would be fair to tell people to steer clear of these particular individuals, just because they are amish, or tote a Bible or post a claim to their faith on their website. JMO


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would think that religious back yard breeders would be the ones who fall into the "don't know any better" category. From what I have read about the Amish puppymillers, they know exactly what they are doing.

http://www.bogartsdaddy.com/bouvier/Bouv_P...-puppymills.htm


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 13 2005, 07:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't think we are saying to stay cleer of the breeders with bible, etc. But more along the lines of, not to trust someone just because they are carying a bible. A puppymill or byb know exactly what they are doing and they are exactly just that...a puppymill or byb. Producing dogs just for the profit. Of course, this is is just my opinion.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 13 2005, 09:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Girl, I disagree. They are exploiting religion. I hate that! You want people to trust you because you carry a bible? Sorry, but not everyone who goes to church is a good person. I bet I have more morals than most people who goes to church. There are other ways to get us to trust you as a breeder than to use religion as a ploy. It's sorta makes me sick. 

Disclaimer...got a really bad headache and woke up moody, so I may be off topic or more rude than usual.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jun 13 2005, 11:21 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl, I disagree. They are exploiting religion. I hate that! You want people to trust you because you carry a bible? Sorry, but not everyone who goes to church is a good person. I bet I have more morals than most people who goes to church. There are other ways to get us to trust you as a breeder than to use religion as a ploy. It's sorta makes me sick. 

Disclaimer...got a really bad headache and woke up moody, so I may be off topic or more rude than usual.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72116
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't have a headache or moodiness today







and I agree with you 100%.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 13 2005, 09:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

When reading this I see her saying maybe we shouldn't automatically assume that if they have a bible or referance their faith that they are puppymillers trying to suck you in with religion. She didn't say if they have a bible the are automatically great people. LucyLou I am quoting you here off the top of my head so bare with me " show me somthing with one side and I will give you a dollar". All TLunn was doing is giving another side or perspective and I think that is gettting misconstrude by some. Just because you saw a bible in a woman's purse who didn't pull it out, didn't say anything about it, nor has any other referance been made to it other than you noticing it in her purse doesn't mean she was trying to pull you in there may have been a perfectly good reason for it. Even if there isn't just because the woman carrys a bible doesn't condem her as a puppymiller. Please remember profiling has gotten alot of people in trouble because they saw something and assumed.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Jun 13 2005, 11:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When reading this I see her saying maybe we shouldn't automatically assume that if they have a bible or referance their faith that they are puppymillers trying to suck you in with religion. She didn't say if they have a bible the are automatically great people. LucyLou I am quoting you here off the top of my head so bare with me " show me somthing with one side and I will give you a dollar". All TLunn was doing is giving another side or perspective and I think that is gettting misconstrude by some. Just because you saw a bible in a woman's purse who didn't pull it out, didn't say anything about it, nor has any other referance been made to it other than you noticing it in her purse doesn't mean she was trying to pull you in there may have been a perfectly good reason for it. Even if there isn't just because the woman carrys a bible doesn't condem her as a puppymiller. Please remember profiling has gotten alot of people in trouble because they saw something and assumed.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72130
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think anyone here is saying not to trust someone who has a bible in her purse. I think most of the points are that if someone has a bible or touts their faith, it is not a reason to trust them indiscriminately.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Dhodina! I don't think I said anything offensive...well, didn't mean to. It's just my opinion. If a random person had a bible in their purse that's one thing. But if you're trying to gain people's trust by saying you're a Christrian, I really find fault in that. And if they are "Christians" AND a puppymill, what does that say about Christians?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Didn't say you did BCN. No worries, I don't think anyone was offended, least I wasn't. And of course I wasn't trying to offend anyone I have different thoughts than many on here as has been seen.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Jun 13 2005, 12:31 PM
> *Didn't say you did BCN.  No worries, I don't think anyone was offended, least I wasn't.  And of course I wasn't trying to offend anyone I have different thoughts than many on here as has been seen.<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72179*


[/QUOTE]

You're just weird!








HAHAHA


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

If the lady didn't call attention to her Bible and try to use that in her sale, then we would certainly do her an injustice to say she was using it for the wrong purpose.
God, and my religion are very important to me. I use it in my work, witnessing to people all the time. What am I trying to sell them? That they should have faith, that they are not alone, and that God's will is done for them. I'm dealing with lonely, sick, depressed or anxious people. I'm trying to give the hope and something to hold onto. I would not use it if I were trying to sell a pup. After you buy the pup, I would be glad to share anything with you, but not to make a sale.
In the case of the woman who flew the dog to California as she did, I'm torn between thinking, since she is a self reported broker, that she either had another sale there for the pup, or she does it so often that she just counts on making a couple hundred profit. After all, she already had another trip planned for the next weekend back to California. Another thought is that this woman just isn't too bright. If that is the case, then it's sad.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think you made the right decision about this puppy. She certainly does sound like a broker who probably had other dogs with her on the flight as well. Who really knows if she had the puppy in the cabin with her...that photo sounded a bit over the top as "proof" to me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you check to see if she was listed on the USDA broker or breeder list?

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/USDA.html


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

first of all, I HATE my computer, i know hate is a strong word, but its been having problems and you all should know, I CANNOT LIVE WITHOUT THE INTERNET. i need to check my mail, most important!!! then spoiled maltese of course! i'm just teasing but i really like this laptop (sony vaio) and i don't want to see it crash...

okay so this is what i think....

i wouldn't be so quick to pass judgement on someone because they are carrying a bible and sell puppies (we tend to assume too quickly here at SM and sometimes we get in trouble for it). so she did have a bible and i did see it. she didn't take it out and she was not trying to show it off. i am not saying this woman deserves my trust, its just that because you guys were not there to see it, it is hard for you to say whether she was using her bible as a "ploy" to sell pups. 

i'm not offended but i want to say that i know many people who carry bible when they go on flights, for security or whatever reason. my mother always had a small one in the glove compartment of her car. what i mean is that she may carry the bible because she takes all these flights. who knows. while you guys may be right about her having someone else lined up, i don't think it was the case with me. she got back on her flight and called me from her home number when she got home. she would not have had time to stop anywhere else. 

also, i dont think she would have brought me another pup because she only had 3 (2 females and one male). maybe this info will change your minds. i am not saying she isnt a scammer, just offering those of you who may be curious more info. 

here is her website (www.yorkies4ever.com)

Quoted from her site: 

This litter is from Gizzie and Jazz(from KCYorkies.com)DOB 4/13/05

you can see pics of the mom and the dad and the kcyorkies.com website. 

she called yesterday to let me know someone else was looking to take the puppy and wanted to make sure i didn't want it because i had never given her a direct answer. i said no but told her that i wanted her address so i could send her a check for the cost of her flight and she told me not to worry about it! if she was a scammer, puppymiller, wouldn't she try to make that money bacK?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I think I've figured it out. There is a mother/daughter operation in Texas and Louisiana. Either she is the daughter, or she gets dogs from the Texas breeder who is a volumn breeder of Yorkies. I've heard of the one in Texas. It was strange to me that she had a website for the small number of dogs she has. I checked Puppyfind, and I see she now has the male pup listed for $1500.
As for the Bible, perhaps she was studying her Sunday School lesson since she did come out on Sunday. It doesn't sound like she was using religion to make the sale.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

LucyLou: maybe she has the male puppy prices at $1500 because of what it cost to go to LAX and not sell him to me. maybe that's why? because she had told me that if i wanted her to fly out again it would cost me $1400 as opposed to $1200. i'm sure she can sell him for $1500, just look at that face. i think he is one of the cutest yorkie puppies i have ever seen.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Gosh, sometimes I read through discussion threads and wonder how I missed all the excitement! The topics we cover in some of these threads that are such a huge segue from the original posting title are just hilarious, sometimes. I am referring, of course, to the potential for misrepresentation when bible carrying. 

Reading it in retrospect - it is so funny.







There have been a few of these threads, lately. Wish I had more time to read them all









OurPrettyTessa, I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you. I know how hard it is to resist those pretty puppy faces


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Jun 13 2005, 05:18 PM
> *i think he is one of the cutest yorkie puppies i have ever seen.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72296*


[/QUOTE]

Please don't be offended and these things are always a personal preference. I just wanted to say that my in-laws have a yorkie much cuter than the one in the pictures you showed. He came from a show breeder, sold as a pet only of course, for only $1000. He is small, at 4.5 lbs and just adorable and at 5 yrs of age continues to be healthy.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Jun 13 2005, 07:18 PM
> *LucyLou: maybe she has the male puppy prices at $1500 because of what it cost to go to LAX and not sell him to me. maybe that's why? because she had told me that if i wanted her to fly out again it would cost me $1400 as opposed to $1200. i'm sure she can sell him for $1500, just look at that face. i think he is one of the cutest yorkie puppies i have ever seen.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72296*


[/QUOTE]
If he came from the person in Texas I'm thinking of (and I'm pretty sure it is), then the going price is $500 for females with full registration. I know someone who got two from her. If she buys in volumn from this other breeder (of if she is the daughter in Louisiana), then she is making a nice little profit for no work.
My friend who shows Yorkies sells her pet pups of excellent quality and pedigree for much less than $1500. She just sold a nice female for $1200 as she decided to keep the sibling for show and place the other in a pet home. She kept it four months before deciding, so that is a lot more time and effort than picking up one from another breeder and brokering it at seven weeks.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jun 11 2005, 02:54 PM
> *Those who carry a Bible for everyone to see are the ones you have to be the most wary about.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71660*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 13 2005, 09:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 13 2005, 12:20 PM
> *And if they are "Christians" AND a puppymill, what does that say about Christians?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72177*


[/QUOTE]


I'm sorry that as a Christian, I took offense to MalteseJane's statement that IF someone carries his/her Bible around for all the world to see, then you need to be wary of them. I'm not sure I even understand the reasoning behind it.

I DID say that perhaps SOME of them were honest...and just because someone proclaims to be a Christian, does not mean they necessarily see their animals in the same light as most of us on here; nor does it mean they are aware of puppy mills etc. 

It is hard for me to believe that EVERY puppy miller out there is intentionally being cruel to their animals. I think many times people just get started in the business, get overwhelmed with too many animals and it all starts to snowball on them. I don't think EVERY one of them started out with cruel and devious intentions in mind toward the animals and the people that buy them. 

People on here are SO quick to judge others...sometimes it really aggravates me.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Jun 13 2005, 05:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't be offended and these things are always a personal preference. I just wanted to say that my in-laws have a yorkie much cuter than the one in the pictures you showed. He came from a show breeder, sold as a pet only of course, for only $1000. He is small, at 4.5 lbs and just adorable and at 5 yrs of age continues to be healthy.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72300
[/B][/QUOTE]

i know...it's all personal preference. just like how some of us think angelina jolie is the most beautiful woman in the world and then thre is me who think kate moss is absolutely gorgeous! in my eyes...he was everything. someone mentioned that his ears were too big, i loved those big ears!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ummm, I didnt really read the whole thread.







I skimmed or even missed some comments and only actually READ the last thread which was Tlunn's. All I'm saying is that I don't like when people exploit religion. It is a general comment and my opinion. 

What is wrong w/me getting into 2 of the most controversial topics--puppymill and religion.







I must be outta my mind!









Now, lets go back to the GROUP HUG thread, shall we?????


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Talking about Angelina Jolie. I just got back from Mr and Mrs Smith and boy is she gorgeous. I just love her


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Many years ago, I was considering a Yorkie as my second dog. I fell in love with this puppy and I still regret not getting her. She is the cutest Yorkie I have ever seen and I have yet to see another cuter. I love her small ears. But I don't regret getting Nibbler at all.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jun 13 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Many years ago, I was considering a Yorkie as my second dog.  I fell in love with this puppy and I still regret not getting her.  She is the cutest Yorkie I have ever seen and I have yet to see another cuter.  I love her small ears.  But I don't regret getting Nibbler at all.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

She is adorable! I do like yorkies and we were considering getting one (instead of maltese) but I didn't want to follow in my in-laws footsteps. We had just gotten married and I already adopted their last name...enough is enough! However, once I saw Miko, I was in love and I don't think I will ever have another breed.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a nine year old Yorkie, rescued from a BYB. She is the sweetest thing ever. She walks with a wobble and sometime a hop. She has her own little doggie sofa in front of the hearth. She has been staying out of the den for the last few weeks because Julia and Kim have had that room while the others had to contend with the kitchen or sun room. I felt sorry for her and let her back in, but, she tried to take Kim. Poor old thing would go get in the box with Kim while Julia was out. She wanted to be a mom again. This is not the first Yorkie I've had, and I dearly love them too, but there is nothing like a Maltese in the show ring. I'm addicted when it comes to these white beauties


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree that yorkies are adorable...but there is something about malts that makes them absolutely perfect in my eyes! For me, the choice was maltese hands (or should I say paws) down!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jun 14 2005, 09:51 AM
> *Ourprettytessa: If you really have your heart set on getting a Yorkie, come over to YorkieTalk.  It's a fantastic forum like this one and I'm sure there are people in your area who can steer you towards a great Yorkie.  They also might have information on this lady.  Also $1200 for a male that isn't AKC and isn't being sold with breeding rights is way way overpriced.  Males usually only go for $500-$800 tops.  Good luck!  Personally, I love love love the Yorkie breed.  I love Tuffy more than anything, but Pixie is what I've always wanted in a dog.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the invite! I will be sure to check it out. 

Charmypoo: the yorkie is cute but come on, nibbler IS the angelina jolie of all dogs...or should i say brad pitt????


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jun 14 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Ourprettytessa: If you really have your heart set on getting a Yorkie, come over to YorkieTalk.  It's a fantastic forum like this one and I'm sure there are people in your area who can steer you towards a great Yorkie.  They also might have information on this lady.  Also $1200 for a male that isn't AKC and isn't being sold with breeding rights is way way overpriced.  Males usually only go for $500-$800 tops.  Good luck!  Personally, I love love love the Yorkie breed.  I love Tuffy more than anything, but Pixie is what I've always wanted in a dog.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yep I agress 1200 for no papers is a fair bit We paied 500 I think for chester as a pet. He is a yorkie/ lasa, but he looks 100% yorkie. He does have a lasha bark with lots of garding.








He came with everything too. Food, water he was drinking a video for training, and he came trained to go outside already. I'm also a member of that forum and they love all dogs. They have lots of good information for yorkies and yorkie mixes.
The reason I said before don't bring any money with you is , because that what we did we had money on us and there was no way after seeing cute chester we were leaving him behind. He was the only puppy left with his mom. My husband looked at chester and mealted.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jun 14 2005, 12:51 PM
> *I love Tuffy more than anything, but Pixie is what I've always wanted in a dog.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Tell us more... I know nothing about Yorkies... what is the appeal?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jun 14 2005, 04:12 PM
> *I'm not sure if it's really Yorkies vs. Maltese or if it's more the personality of specific dogs because I'm sure there are Maltese who fit my description of Pixie to a tee and Yorkies who are just like Tuffy.  More important than picking the type of breed is looking for breeders who breed dogs that fit what we are looking for in a dog.  When I was looking for a Maltese, all I was looking for was a Maltese.. I didn't give any thought to personality, coat texture, or really much of anything besides wanting a Maltese.  With Pixie I did a ton of research and was very specific in what I wanted this time.. I wasn't just doing it for myself because I also wanted a dog that could get along with Tuffy.  It's amazing how much better Pixie and Tuffy get along compared to how he gets along with my sister's dog Palbert.. those two don't get along very well.  At any rate I love both of them equally and would never be able to choose one over the other because I love them for who they are.  Phew, that was way too long winded, sorry.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, thanks for all that info... very enlightening.... I was just so curious what it was....

I do believe you are right that it is the dog rather than the breed because Pixie sounds 100% like Catcher in regards to personality. He is a year old and is still very much like a baby... just wants cuddling. .... just everything you said about her (except the silky coat) applies to Catcher!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Jun 14 2005, 04:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Well, I can't speak for all Yorkies because I did a lot of footwork to find Yorkies that had the kind of personality I wanted. Pixie is incredibly smart, the only thing she's had a hard time picking up has been potty training. She loves nothing more than to just cuddle up on my lap and sit with me. Tuffy is very independent, he only comes to me if he needs something. I can't just pick him up to snuggle because he won't have it unless he's in the mood. Pixie will always come running to me to snuggle or to get a hug or a kiss. She's a total mommy's girl and such a sweetie. She's really good with Tuffy because he can have major attitude sometimes and start picking on her and she knows when he's in the mood to play or if he just wants to be alone. Pixie is also not a yapper like Tuffy is.. of course she's still young so I'm hoping she won't pick up Tuffy's bad habit of barking at everyone. Right now the UPS guy just came and Tuffy had a fit and Pixie didn't even bark at all. She's so easy going, she just doesn't really seem to mind anything at all, she's just laidback. Pixie is so much calmer than Tuffy.. he is hyperactive and goes nuts whenever we have company. Pixie will be excited but she doesn't go crazy. Her grooming is also a lot easier than Tuffy's. We all know the work it takes to keep a white dog white and with a Yorkie that isn't an issue at all. I've heard a lot of people say that Yorkies have a more "doggy" smell but I don't find that to be true. The only thing I've noticed is that she does seem to need a bath a little more often than Tuffy.. I bathe Tuffy every 3-4 weeks and Pixie gets a bath every 2-3 weeks. Maltese seem to keep the shampooed scent after a bath more than Yorkies. In the couple of months I've had her, she's only had one matt and I was the one who caused it by putting her hair up in a top knot. Her coat is already getting very long and it's been a breeze to keep it up and I think I'll probably keep in her long coat. Tuffy has cottony hair which makes keeping him in a long coat pretty much impossible so he's in a super short cut, which he loves and I love because it's not really as much upkeep, but I do miss the long look. I guess the appeal of Yorkies is how cute they are, the happy go lucky type personalities and the baby like qualities they can have.. they are sweet, loyal and are just wonderful little dogs.. which are the same things that appeal to us about Maltese.









I'm not sure if it's really Yorkies vs. Maltese or if it's more the personality of specific dogs because I'm sure there are Maltese who fit my description of Pixie to a tee and Yorkies who are just like Tuffy. More important than picking the type of breed is looking for breeders who breed dogs that fit what we are looking for in a dog. When I was looking for a Maltese, all I was looking for was a Maltese.. I didn't give any thought to personality, coat texture, or really much of anything besides wanting a Maltese. With Pixie I did a ton of research and was very specific in what I wanted this time.. I wasn't just doing it for myself because I also wanted a dog that could get along with Tuffy. It's amazing how much better Pixie and Tuffy get along compared to how he gets along with my sister's dog Palbert.. those two don't get along very well. At any rate I love both of them equally and would never be able to choose one over the other because I love them for who they are. Phew, that was way too long winded, sorry.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72565
[/B][/QUOTE]
It’s funny Chester and Chelsey are the opposite of your two. Chester is very independent, but he still runs to you for kisses lots and hug, but he dashes of quickly. He is not a lap dog. Chelsey will sit with you for hours watching TV kisses and hug. If we are watching TV, Chester will jump up on me or my husband then run back to his bed for 10 min then back to us it is never ending. Chelsey will stay in her bed unless you call her to come. Chester is very smart but does what he wants when he wants too. 
Chelsey is very smart too. She will try to please you more. I think it is really the dog’s personality. When we got Chester we did not ask anything about his personality we just scooped him up and took him home. Chester does all the barking in the house; chelsey will join in if the person does not leave our door fast enough.
Chelsey loves to be carried around in her bag or in your arms. Chester will jump out our your arms, if he has the chance and then run back to you








Chester does not like to be alone but he is ok in his crate/ den. He loves it in there. Chelsey prefers to be out of her den. If we go down stairs Chester is right there with us. Chelsey may follow you or not. 
Chelsey was easy to train for potty. Chester had more accients on the carpet then chelsey even tough he was trained to go outside. Chelsey still has her issue of doing #2 in her crate sometimes.







Chester never messes up his crate unless he is sick.

Chester only takes 15 min to give a bath 25 with a cut. Chelsey is 1 hour bath 2 hours with a cut. Chester has silky hair hardly any matts and Chester is cotton. 
One thing is they love to be together. They hate being separated even for 10 min. All you will here is whining until the other is back.

I think if you put Catcher personality with Kallie you would have a yorkie without the yorkie hair and ears. I think if you love a Maltese you will still love a yorkie. They are both wonderful dogs to have.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

yorkies are wonderfull. I had a male yorkie named oliver or ollie for short. he was the best dog I have ever had. I miss him very very much. he never matted very bad, not like my lhasa apso. now she matted very easily. hew ould play with my sisters dobe setter mix and the slobber from her would mat oliver up. or if we walked in the woods. he was always up for any adventure. he was a cuddle bug and very much a mommas boy. he didnt like to wear bows though, he would give me dirty looks. like mom I am a boy, boys dont wear bows







he was the best friend I have ever had. I could talk about him all day long. he was also great with my son. he was a shy guy though. I sadly admit I bought him from a byb. I seen an ad in the newspaper and becuse he cost less and had more shots and such I choose him. I didnt know any better then though. a few months or so after I got him I was able to get to a computer with internet and researched everything dog and relised where he came from.







but I woulnt have traded the time I spent with him for anything. I would have goten him all over again. I love him


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by melissajean_@Jun 14 2005, 09:44 PM
> *yorkies are wonderfull. I had a male yorkie named oliver or ollie for short. he was the best dog I have ever had. I miss him very very much.  he never matted very bad, not like my lhasa apso. now she matted very easily. hew ould play with my sisters dobe setter mix and the slobber from her would mat oliver up. or if we walked in the woods. he was always up for any adventure. he was a cuddle bug and very much a mommas boy. he didnt like to wear bows though, he would give me dirty looks. like mom I am a boy, boys dont wear bows
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I am slightly confused, didn't you say your son was under 2? What happened to Ollie?


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

it is a very hard for me to tell. please bare with me. I might miss spell word but only becuse I might start crying. this is a long story and I hope none of you hate me after you read this. here it goes. me and my boyfriend moved into this apartment little over 2 years ago. but it is a no dog or cat building, but it was ok becuse my mom was renting a place that pets were alowed. she ended up loosing her job after the store she was working at closed down. so she coulnt afford rent or any other bills, and was kicked out. we live in a small small town and finding a place that alowed pets was hard (she just recently found one) so when her 30 days were up she had to get out. we asked all our friends if the would watch our dogs while she and my sister stayed here with us till they could find a placebut no one would watch my sisters dobe setter mix, zoe. we finaly found a dog sitter to watch our dogs. but they went on vacation to florida. so we tried to keep the dogs here for a bit, but the down stairs neighbor complained. so we had 2 days to find a place for the dogs. and still no one would take them in. so my mom lived in the car for a few months, but it started to get cold and we knew it wasnt fair for our dogs to stay in the cold car. so we found a family for my oliver. I can get a hol of the family any time I want, but I cant, I just cant. its to hard knowing I will never see my ollie again. becuse if i did I would take him and run and run and run and never look back. but it woulnt be fair to him. he is happy there. my sisters dog they had to take to the animal shelter and they told her they would have the person who adopted her give them updates to give her. but they didnt. she was very upset about that. she told me she crys every night. she dosent know where zoe is, if she is being loved, well taken care of. that is my story, and that is why I am waiting to buy a house before getting another dog. I never ever want to go thru this or put another dog thru this. I hope you guys will still let me come here and not think poorly of me for this


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by melissajean_@Jun 15 2005, 12:30 AM
> *it is a very hard for me to tell. please bare with me. I might miss spell word but only becuse I might start crying. this is a long story and I hope none of you hate me after you read this. here it goes. me and my boyfriend moved into this apartment little over 2 years ago. but it is a no dog or cat building, but it was ok becuse my mom was renting a place that pets were alowed. she ended up loosing her job after the store she was working at closed down. so she coulnt afford rent or any other bills, and was kicked out. we live in a small small town and finding a place that alowed pets was hard (she just recently found one) so when her 30 days were up she had to get out. we asked all our friends if the would watch our dogs while she and my sister stayed here with us till they could find a placebut no one would watch my sisters dobe setter mix, zoe. we finaly found a dog sitter to watch our dogs. but they went on vacation to florida. so we tried to keep the dogs here for a bit, but the down stairs neighbor complained. so we had 2 days to find a place for the dogs. and still no one would take them in. so my mom lived in the car for a few months, but it started to get cold and we knew it wasnt fair for our dogs to stay in the cold car. so we found a family for my oliver. I can get a hol of the family any time I want, but I cant, I just cant. its to hard knowing I will never see my ollie again. becuse if i did I would take him and run and run and run and never look back. but it woulnt be fair to him. he is happy there. my sisters dog they had to take to the animal shelter and they told her they would have the person who adopted her give them updates to give her. but they didnt. she was very upset about that. she told me she crys every night. she dosent know where zoe is, if she is being loved, well taken care of.  that is my story, and that is why I am waiting to buy a house before getting another dog. I never ever want to go thru this or put another dog thru this. I hope you guys will still let me come here and not think poorly of me for this
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72742*


[/QUOTE]
No one thinks poorly of you--you did the best you could in a bad situation (wouldn't want my mom living in a car either). And you are being smart and waiting before you get the next dog. We've all been in tough situations, you were being unselfish by giving the animals up for a chance at a better life. Don't be so hard on yourself.
Quincymom


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What an aweful situation for you and your family to have found yourselves in.No one here is going to "think poorly" of you at all. We have all,as Quincysmom said been in some kind of situation that wasnt the greatest,but it has made us stronger,better ppl. once we worked through it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Melissajean, I can only speak for myself but I sure don't think poorly of you.... 

Your story is totally heartbreaking.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Melissajean...
Bless you! I am sure that was very hard to tell and have to remember it all over again. My heart goes out to you. I know that was a very hard decision to make.
Big hugs to you!!!!!!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I wasn't trying to make you feel bad, I am just nosy like that I am sorry for all you went thru. Remember life happens you aren't always given the choice that you prefer, you did what was best.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I admire you for the courage it took to do what was best for your Ollie. It's easy when you love a pet to be selfish, but you made the best decision for him.

From the other side of the issue, I can understand why Ollie's new family didn't want to contact you. In most cases, it's best for the dog or cat and also the humans involved to make a clean break and start fresh. That's why most rescue groups require you to sign away your rights to the animal when you turn it in.

It can get messy when someone has fallen on hard times and has to give up a beloved pet, then has an improvement in their circumstances. Often they then want the animal back. There was just a story on the news here recently about a little Pom involved in a custody battle. It's original owner couldn't keep her then 6 month old Pom temporarily and a friend offered to watch him for her. She had him for a year, then the original owner wanted him back. The friend was of course really bonded with him and had actually had him longer. She offered to pay for him, but the original owner was insisting on getting him back.

I had that happen twice to me, once with a horse, once with my Siamese Holly. Both were victims of divorce. Holly was owned by a BYB who was going to take all her cats to the shelter right before Christmas because she couldn't find a pet friendly apartment when her marriage fell apart. I got Holly spayed and we worked really hard to get her to come out from underneath the bed! (She was one freaked out kitty!) She really bonded almost obsessively with my teenage daughter.

Then the breeder found a place where she could have cats and wanted her back! Fortunately she lost interest in Holly as soon as she found out I'd had her spayed, though.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

thank you guys. I dont mind telling about ollie. but I just miss him so much. they told me to call them and such (the people who have ollie) but it is so hard for me. I had my mom call them and I ended up crying my eyes out. but I had to let them know if they could not take care of him any more I wanted him back. I feel kind of guilty for wanting another dog. I thought about getting another yorkie, but it would be like I was replacing ollie. its been 8 months since loosing ollie. I coulnt take ollie away from those people. they love him and take him everywhere. and he is king of the roost over there. they have to bigger dogs and he is top dog. they take him every where with them. he has bonded and is happy. thank you guys for not hateing me. I love to talk about him, but I allmost allways end up crying. but its a good thing to remember. thank you guys for understanding


----------

